# What is this?



## TBovee (Sep 16, 2012)

What is this bicycle?


----------



## Sulley (Sep 16, 2012)

Looks like a Hedstrom.I dont know the year. I restored this one a few years ago, cool little bikes. Sulley


----------



## TBovee (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you very much. We have been searching for months.





Sulley said:


> Looks like a Headstrom.I dont know the year. I restored this one a few years ago, cool little bikes. Sulley


----------



## TBovee (Sep 16, 2012)

Do you have any information on Hedstrom?


----------



## Sulley (Sep 17, 2012)

You can Google it, He had a lot to do with Indian Motorcycles. Sulley


----------



## Sulley (Sep 20, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OLD-VINTAGE...855?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item20cb8f363f


----------

